# Who hunts native ponies?



## pinklilly (15 November 2011)

I am thinking about going to look at some new forest ponies, mostly to be used for hunting.  Do you think 13,2hh would be too small?  I'm 5ft 1 and a half and about 8 and a half stone.  Hunt around Hadrians Wall so can be on the rough / boggy side.  What do you think?


----------



## Mince Pie (15 November 2011)




----------



## pinklilly (15 November 2011)

Fantastic, love the jumping pic!


----------



## Amymay (15 November 2011)

I used to hunt my little 14.2hh Welsh mare.  She loved it and was stolen on more than one ocassion by a friend for using on gate shutting day.


----------



## Angelbones (15 November 2011)

My daughter (6.5st 5ft2) hunts a 13.2 Connie and my groom (5ft10, 8st) hunts our 13.2 NF. They get in everywhere, hop on and off to do gates (wins a lot of brownie points) don't hit their heads on trees, jump everything no matter how bad the heavy clay we have in East Sussex, and are still gagging for it at the end of the day. Every time out someone says they wish they had the pony instead of their horse! Serious fun if you get the right pony!


----------



## CrazyMare (15 November 2011)

On my iPod so can't post pics but I only have ponies. If you click the link in my signature you can see my girls.

My 13.1h manages all the jumping, Inc a 5 bar gate at the weekend


----------



## mastermax (15 November 2011)

Yes, yes, yes, they are awesome.


----------



## HuntingB (16 November 2011)

My best days have been on ponies! So yes, they're brilliant.


----------



## Dobiegirl (16 November 2011)

I used to own a NF 14.2 pony that I loaned to a male friend and him and his daughter used to hunt it, he even whipped in on him on the odd occasion.


----------



## Hunters (16 November 2011)

Natives are lovely to hunt & I am always pleased to see them hunting


----------



## mastermax (16 November 2011)

Hunters said:



			Natives are lovely to hunt & I am always pleased to see them hunting 

Click to expand...

Hunters, that is lovely to hear. I was quite nervous about taking the Highland out to the "bigger hunt" after our years in Cornwall but he was admired and appreciated even though he had a couple of baby moments.


----------



## pinklilly (16 November 2011)

They are all lovely, thank you.  Going to look at ponies on Friday


----------



## Evadiva1514 (16 November 2011)

I've taken my Highland mare out recently with the Blankney, both cubbing and to the Opening Meet... She was an absolute star and was admired by quite a few people.. I can't wait to get her out again in the next few weeks!!


----------



## SpruceRI (16 November 2011)

I hunt my 14.2hh Welsh D mare.  We got out only a few times a year when I can afford it!  

Have also been on several hunting holidays with friends to Exmoor where, although no jumping, she needed to be seriously fit for all those long long canters across endless moor land, and sure footed for slithering down steep banks, leaping across streams and up the other side of a rocky hill.

A lot different to what we're used to in Kent/Sussex, but wow, we had a ball !!


----------



## SaffronWelshDragon (19 November 2011)

I don't usually post on the forum, but couldn't help but notice angelbones last pic of the grey - looks like a twin to my Misty - separated at birth perhaps! Mist is about 20 in that pic, but when she was younger (will try to find a better photo) she looked even more like yours, black legs etc. 













Sorry for the hi-jack - as you were!


----------



## Lolo (19 November 2011)

13hh welsh C, hunted by my sister who was 5'6. He'd be out all day, at the front and was the best hunting pony around- careful, scopey and up for anything!


----------



## rosie-ellie (19 November 2011)

Oh yes. i just started to hunt on my 14 1 cob.  Weve tried xc, dressage and show jumping BUT I have to say hunting and xc she excels at!!


----------



## SouthWestWhippet (19 November 2011)

Not native to THIS country, but I take my 14hh haflinger out hunting. He loves it and is by far the best thing I've hunted on.


----------



## lauraandjack (20 November 2011)

A healthy dash of native is almost essential for hunting our country!


----------



## Toffee44 (22 November 2011)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=471795&highlight=adults+ponies


----------



## Rose Folly (22 November 2011)

I hope you're hunting with the Haydon? My old pack!!

Go for a native. I had wonderful years hunting with the Haydon, North Tyne and Tynedale on a 14.2 Connemara. He jumped like a stag, including a 5'10" boundary wall, and once was in at the finsh with only the huntsman and someone who was on his second horse. You're as light as a feather - a nice New Forest or Welsh Section C or Connemara and you'll be flying. Happy hunting. And show us some pics.


----------



## katastrophykat (24 November 2011)

My welshie (a ride and drive who I bought for starting me in driving trials) had his first day out with the Tynedale a couple of weeks ago... He was a bit surprised but thoroughly enjoyed himself... We'll work on the jumping before I take him back though- I jump, he doesn't currently... He will!  







And doing his day job


----------



## mastermax (25 November 2011)

katastrophykat said:



			My welshie (a ride and drive who I bought for starting me in driving trials) had his first day out with the Tynedale a couple of weeks ago... He was a bit surprised but thoroughly enjoyed himself... We'll work on the jumping before I take him back though- I jump, he doesn't currently... He will!  

WOW he is absolutely stunning. x
		
Click to expand...


----------



## fruity (6 December 2011)

I took my welsh D the other day for his first proper day out,he loved it! Was so chilled at the meet but a little bemused as to what was going on! He did get a bit strong in parts but was very well behaved and a super boy for his first time out with a 60+ pack! He even jumped a couple of ditches but i stayed clear of the walls/gates for now,we're not that brave at the mo and he hasn't done an awful lot of jumping yet. Here is a pic from the day (horrible one but a pic none the less!)

http://www.evespics.co.uk/2011 events/kimblewick Hunt Woodway Farm 19.11.11/HTML/img_9564.htm


----------



## Clava (6 December 2011)

Well, not native to this country lol, but a native pony from elsewhere


----------



## xfeex (10 December 2011)

My pony hunts better than my horses!


----------

